# Barbour Beaufort v. Border



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

My apologies if this has already been covered, but I'm trying to decide between a Barbour Beaufort and a Border. It seems like a Border would be more functional, but a Beaufort would be more aesthetically pleasing. Any thoughts? Is the extra length of the Border worth it?


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

:icon_headagainstwal Over and over and over this gets asked. It's approximately 6 inches difference in length - go ask a woman if it makes a difference. You really can't decide this for yourself?

Here, let me help you: yes, it is worth it. Every single inch of extra length in a Barbour is worh it - it's worth at least $100 per inch. If for no other reason than the inestimable value of the extra coverage and protection from rain and much, it is worth it. My suggestion is to not settle for the Border, call Barbour and inquire about a custom ankle length jacket - it, too, will be worth it. I hope this helps.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Why would it be more functional? What function would it better achieve? Maybe rounding out your inquiry with some details would help us help you.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Epaminondas said:


> My suggestion is to not settle for the Border, call Barbour and inquire about a custom ankle length jacket - it, too, will be worth it.


If I was in the market for a duster, I would get a Filson.



Trip English said:


> Why would it be more functional?


It seems like the extra length would offer a bit of extra protection from the rain. I was just interested in hearing if the extra length makes it inconvenient to drive, etc., and whether the length throws off the "balance" of the coat.


----------



## straw sandals (Apr 14, 2010)

I love my Beaufort. It's a great looking jacket, and provides pretty good protection against the elements. However, some of my longer sport jackets fall an inch or two below the bottom edge of the Beaufort. I certainly wouldn't have this problem if I had a Border.

I think you're right about the "balance" of a Beaufort. It's a good length - fine for driving or riding a bicycle. When I need more complete rain protection, I bust out the trench.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The Beaufort is a bit shorter than many foul weather jackets, but the compromise is you can wear it any time as a casual jacket with a lot of personality. When the weather is bad I'm either in a parka or a ridiculous yellow Patagonia thing. They're purpose built and perform well, but I wouldn't wear either over a blazer on a chilly day. The beaufort gets the most use by far.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Get a Barbour Moorland. You get the additional length and it is crafted of somewhat heavier waxed fabric! Equipped with the optional cold weather liner, it is proving to be an 'all season' jacket...out here in Hoosierville.


----------



## Reptilicus (Dec 14, 2004)

In Minnesota you want to purchase the Northumbria. It is the same cut as the border but a heavier weight cotton. It can be worn down to about 30F with layers comfortably.


----------



## erbs (Feb 18, 2008)

Reptilicus said:


> In Minnesota you want to purchase the Northumbria. It is the same cut as the border but a heavier weight cotton. It can be worn down to about 30F with layers comfortably.


Thanks - I'll look into the Northumbria.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

These jackets get heavy as they get longer and use more substantial fabric. The Border is heavier than the Beaufort, and the Northumbria is heavier than either one. If you can, visit a vendor that carries all three, try them all on (fitted with hood and liner, if possible), and then decide which one's for you.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I notice that Orvis sells two different Beauforts, the regular and the classic, which comes with a different tartan lining. Anyone know how else they differ?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I believe the difference is that one is waxed cotton and one is sylkoil.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Trip English said:


> I believe the difference is that one is waxed cotton and one is sylkoil.


Which begs the question.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Charles Saturn said:


> I notice that Orvis sells two different Beauforts, the regular and the classic, which comes with a different tartan lining. Anyone know how else they differ?


OK, I'll play the straight man here.

There are three differences between the Original and Classic Beauforts:

1. As Trip mentioned, the Original is done in 6-oz. Thornproof waxed cotton and the Classic is done in 6-oz. Sylkoil. Per Barbour (), the Thornproof cotton is run between big heavy rollers before dyeing and waxing, and the Sylkoil is dyed and waxed straight off the loom. Both are waxed - no oil! The Thornproof has a slightly stiff smooth feel, and the Sylkoil has a more pliable slightly "peach fuzz" feel.

2. As you said, Charles, the tartan linings are different. The Original (in Sage) has a light greenish tartan, the Classic a dark green olive tartan.

3. Outer shell colors: the Original comes in Sage (dark green), navy, and black. Each has its own color of tartan lining. The Classic comes in only one color: olive green.

Otherwise, the two Beauforts are built and function the same.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

My next Barbour coat will be a Border and if I had to choose again between the two I would go with the Border. For me the length is the bigger issue as I have to wear over suit/sportcoat alot and I need the length.


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

I just want to point out that the Beaufort is 33" from BOC to the bottom. Unless you're wearing "tall" sports coats or suit coats, it should cover your jacket with about 2" to spare.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I wouldn't wear a Beaufort over a sportcoat or blazer, but I'm on the tall side.

Not sure this matters, but in my experience watching Barbour auctions on ebay Beauforts tend to go for $100+ unless there's serious damage/tears, while Borders often go unsold at relatively low starting prices.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

bjorn240 said:


> I just want to point out that the Beaufort is 33" from BOC to the bottom. Unless you're wearing "tall" sports coats or suit coats, it should cover your jacket with about 2" to spare.


I could be wrong, but I think this measurement, like the sleeve measurement, varies based on the chest size.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I think TBS is right. I'd have to check the measurements, but half my jackets creep out by a 1/2" or so and at 40R most of my jackets are 31" from BOC.


----------



## Expat (Nov 28, 2010)

I have both the Beaufort and the Border. The Beaufort is more of an all-round jacket, but the Border provides superior wind and rain resistance due to its extra length. The Border is only warmer because of the extra length, not because of any other design differences. It has the same 6oz waxed cotton as the Beaufort. Both fit fine over a blazer or suit jacket (I'm 5'9" and wear size 42). 

Walking my dogs in the foothills, the extra length of the Border can get in the way when going uphill, but the two-way zipper lets me adjust at the bottom. I personally find the Beaufort's poacher pocket in the back of the jacket more useful than those inside the front of the Border. One unexpected downside of the Beaufort's poacher pocket, though, is that the two layers of material can cause the lower 1/3 of the jacket back to become creased from sitting in a car. 

As for Thornproof vs Sylkoil, I have come to appreciate the latter more. It has more of a matte look, and feels softer in colder weather. Both are equally waterproof, as far as I can tell. If I were to do it again, I'd buy the Northumbria instead of the Border for its heavier weight (8oz vs 6oz) and Sylkoil treatment.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm pleasantly surprised by how well my Original Bedale and Classic Beaufort have been working in this week's cold weather, especially in the stiff winds we had Tuesday. I'm using the snap-in pile liner with the Bedale and a Patagonia Nano-Puff vest with the Beaufort. Of course, the Bedale with pile liner calls for a muffler, since it doesn't offer the same neck coverage the Nano Puff vest provides. I'm also wearing a crew-neck shetland and an OCBD under these. I've used both jackets for performing all the chores outside that the cold weather "suddenly" compels me to complete, and the Bedale has been especially handy for sliding into and out of the car quickly. Also, the hoods proved their worth Tuesday as windbreakers over my earmuffs and hat. And I had just received the hood for my Beaufort last Friday. (Thanks to Stafford's of Thomasville GA, https://www.staffordscatalog.com/ , for their quick turnaround on this order.)

If my shorter jackets have performed so well under these conditions, I can only guess that the Border and the Northumbria could work even better - especially if the outdoor activities of the day involved walking or standing around.


----------



## my19 (Nov 11, 2009)

I wear a Border (with the snap-in liner given the current Dallas weather) because I'm on the tall side at 6-2 with a long body and relatively short legs. I have friends 4 or 5 inches shorter who wear the same inseam. I wanted a Beaufort, but it just didn't work for my proportions.


----------

